# What kind of fish good for 55 gallon?



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi! i currently have 6 red bellied piranahs in my 55 gallon tank, but im giving them away to a friend of mine with a 120 gallon. I cannot keep the water clean with all these in a 55 gallon, and i like more colorful type fish.
So once these are gone, i have a 55 gallon that i am open on idea's about. Im thinking about maybe getting 4 angels in there. What kind of fish do you think could be good in a 55 gallon? I like more than one, so fish like oscars arent really on the list. I have a heater for the tank by the way, and 2 powerful filters that are pumping about 90 gallons. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I would say harlequin rasboras and some tetras will fit nicely. Avoid neons if you really wish to keep angels.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

hundreds of guppies


----------



## Donut (Jan 28, 2007)

Upgraded Vivarium? :lol:


----------



## buttersturtle (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd go with a variety of community fish if possible.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

If I had another 55, I'd think about setting it up for skunk loaches. However, since you want colorful, that's probably not for you. Congo Tetras would go nicely with Angelfish.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

catfish  every one needs some kind of catfish in a nice sized tank like that :wink:


----------



## jb92 (Mar 11, 2007)

try malawi cichlids when you can have alot of them they look amazing together


----------

